# Question regarding ISO # for Grizzly lathe carriage



## ridgeway (Aug 30, 2013)

*Question regarding oil ISO # for Grizzly 4003 lathe carriage*

My local tractor store does not carry the recommended ISO hydraulic oil for the carriage. Grizzly recommends ISO 32 in carriage and ISO 68 in headstock. I picked up some to 68 to change the headstock oil.  My question is, can I use ISO 68 in the carriage too?  They do stock ISO 42...would this be acceptable?  If not, ill see if I can find it at another store or order online as last resort.


----------



## dave2176 (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Question regarding oil ISO # for Grizzly 4003 lathe carriage*

Ridgeway,
You didn't mention your lathe but that's opposite from my grizzly g4003g lathe. ISO 32 in the headstock. ISO 68 in the apron and on the ways. ISO 32 is 10w, 42 is about 14w. If your lathe is in warm area you will probably be okay. I ordered a 5 gallon pail of Mobil DTE Light (ISO 32) and Vactra 2 from Enco when they had percentage off coupon and free shipping. Can't beat it.
Dave


----------



## ridgeway (Sep 1, 2013)

The lathe is a 4003.  You are right on what oil goes in the headstock...i got them mixed up.  Anyhow, the lathe is in my attached garage and is not heated, so im guessing it may dip into the 40's when its below freezing outside.  I might as well stick with what is recommended.


----------



## ridgeway (Sep 2, 2013)

just placed an order with enco and got the free shipping


----------



## darkzero (Sep 4, 2013)

I use DTE 68 in my PM1236 (similar to the G4003g) as recommended in both the headstock & apron. Never had an issue but then again I'm in SoCal where it doesn't get cold.


----------



## ridgeway (Sep 5, 2013)

Got the carriage oil changed with no problems.  I went to drain the headstock and could not find the drain plug.  i called Grizzly and after speaking to the rep, he confirmed that some early machines did not come tapped with a drain plug.  He suggested drilling and tapping a NPT hole and so i did. I went with what I had on hand.  Grabbed the trusty Dewalt drill, chucked up a Hertel 7/16" drill bit and went to town!  After i broke through, inserted a clear piece of PVC tubing and drained into a bucket.  After it was drained, used a 1/4" pipe tap and made some threads.  Wish I had a pipe tap reamer since i could only get threads about halfway through the hole since the cast it pretty thick.  Ran a standard plug in and tightened it up.  While in the process, pushed the sight window out and cleaned all the crud out.  Nice and clear now.  I will hunt down an allen head plug for a cleaner look!


----------

